# Anyone Use TapeTech Mudrunner?



## RJ Drywall (Oct 13, 2008)

Looking for opinions on the TapeTech Mudrunner. How well does it work? With the gas charge is it much easier than pushing corners with a corner box? It costs about a $1,000 so I'd like to know if it's worth the investment. Thanks.


----------



## Al Taper (Dec 16, 2007)

I have rented one from ames.. I liked it. Rent it first see if you like it. Works great.


----------



## tanker300 (Oct 19, 2008)

We sell 1 a week to Australia and UK markets. They love them I think if you have never used a Tapetech or equal angle box you would love it, if you are using a corner box now you will have to learn again with a new tool.
http://www.tapetechtools.com/tapetech-mudrunner.html


----------



## plasterworld (Nov 13, 2008)

Hey RJ,

My brothers and I have been using tapetech mudrunners for the last 4 years, we now own 3 of them and have never looked back, they are easy to learn to use and allow great control of corner finishes. I am not sure what finishes are popular in the states but there is a lot of Square Stop/Square Set in the pacific here and it has never been so easy by using the mudrunner. Think of it as an automatic corner flusher box or compound applicator (called syringe, here). Over here they retail for about USD$1,500 but within only a few jobs they pay themselves off and continue to make you more money. There ARE parts in there so they do require servicing and/or repair every year or two but that is easily paid for from the time they save and the excellent finish they give (combined with Columbia angle head).

Always good to try before you buy though.

Paul


----------



## joepro0000 (Jun 14, 2008)

I used them a couple of times for a job. They work great if you get the mud mix right. But all in all, I only use it one time. First we glaze with a head, then we would you the mud-runner for the second coat. The third would be a skim my hand or touch-up. So


----------



## Drywall1 (Dec 9, 2007)

Great tool for the right finisher. I let my guys use it one time without me being there.....there is a steep learning curve with that tool, we had a mess.


----------



## wilking (Sep 8, 2020)

mudshot from dewalt or mudrunner from tt ?


----------



## cazna (Mar 28, 2010)

It depends on your workload, I didnt like it, Adding mud with a compound tube and mud head then flushing, Using an anglehead directly on a compound tube or a corner box are my methods depending on the job, But for sure if your running a lot of distance would be a good tool, Requires clean up and care, Lube and thin mud.


----------

